
AWS Bottlerocket: Linux-based operating system purpose-built to run containers - KenanSulayman
https://aws.amazon.com/bottlerocket/
======
gamegoblin
Other thread on HN (that links to the github):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539403)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

